# Mysql Parameter mitgeben

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich wuerde ganz gerne der Mysql beim start folgenden Parameter mitgeben:

--disable-auto-rehash

Wie kann ich den moeglichst sinvoll im init.d oder in der conf unterbringen?

Der Grund ist folgende Meldung die neuerdings beim use Database auftaucht:

Reading table information for completion of table and column names

You can turn off this feature to get a quicker startup with -A

Database changed

Eigentlich moechte ich die Meldung da nicht stehen haben.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## hostile_

Kannst du das nicht in der Konfigurationsdatei mitgeben: /etc/mysql/my.cnf oder die, die du benutzt?

gruß

hostile

----------

## py-ro

Kann er, alternativ in der ~/.my.cnf

Py

----------

## 69719

Am sinnvollsten ist es wohl in der /etc/conf.d/mysql

----------

## py-ro

Eher Sinnfrei, da das AFAIK ein Parameter für den Client ist.  :Wink: 

Py

----------

